# CRS- Does one grade only produce the same grade?



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

How does it work? Do you only get B grade shrimp babies if the parents are B grade? Or you might get lucky that a B or C grade could produce A or S?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Luck. In general though, C grade shrimp will produce mostly C grade babies. If you picked out the babies that looked borderline B, and bred only those ones together, the resulting shrimplets would look mostly borderline B, with a couple full B's and couple C's. Now you take those full B's, breed THOSE together, and hopefully get a couple low A grades, and on and on until many years later, you'll have a couple SS grade shrimp. I don't believe you'll have huge grade jumps, as in C grade shrimp producing S grade shrimp. Well, it's possible of course, but the chances of that are probably near nonexistent.

Also, I've read that the younger the shrimp are, the better the white looks. So if you have an A grade baby, it'll turn out to be a low A or high B when it's mature.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

So, how is this grading done anyway. I hear about people selling grades of shrimp but I have no idea what that means.

dale


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.fishyou.com/crs-grades.gif

I always refer to that when grading a CRS.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Or the main site: http://www.fishyou.com/shrimp-crs.php


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=21

-Pedro


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

erijnal said:


> http://www.fishyou.com/crs-grades.gif
> 
> I always refer to that when grading a CRS.


A grade has tiger tooth and SS is not a sun pattern --- I just that the grading as artise impression, nothing serious.


----------

